# American Jonathan Gonzalez



## INFAMEE (Jan 8, 2018)

*Jonathan Gonzalez's reported Mexico switch could haunt the USMNT for years*

*https://sports.yahoo.com/jonathan-gonzalezs-reported-mexico-switch-haunt-usmnt-years-174146278.html*


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 11, 2018)

http://www.espn.com/soccer/united-states/story/3345173/bayerns-timothy-tillman-to-switch-from-germany-to-us


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> http://www.espn.com/soccer/united-states/story/3345173/bayerns-timothy-tillman-to-switch-from-germany-to-us





INFAMEE said:


> *Jonathan Gonzalez's reported Mexico switch could haunt the USMNT for years*
> 
> *https://sports.yahoo.com/jonathan-gonzalezs-reported-mexico-switch-haunt-usmnt-years-174146278.html*[/QUOTE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> http://www.espn.com/soccer/united-states/story/3345173/bayerns-timothy-tillman-to-switch-from-germany-to-us


It's a start.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> *Jonathan Gonzalez's reported Mexico switch could haunt the USMNT for years*
> 
> *https://sports.yahoo.com/jonathan-gonzalezs-reported-mexico-switch-haunt-usmnt-years-174146278.html*


It figures.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 15, 2018)

https://www.bundesliga.com/en/news/Bundesliga/timothy-tillman-5-things-bayern-munich-us-soccer-national-team-allegiance-468048.jsp

Nice article on Tillman.  GO USA!!


----------



## younothat (Jan 15, 2018)

USSDA/SF has only exactly one full time scout that's Spanish speaking....  
https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/podcast/?utm_source=TopDrawerSoccer+Newsletter&utm_campaign=d3c2f42652-TDS-01-15-18&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_8340315a79-d3c2f42652-34961701

Retreading the same players and basically ignoring a huge demographic of players (Those not in DA) in the USA needs to change....


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 17, 2018)

https://www.sbnation.com/soccer/2018/1/17/16893094/jonathan-gonzalez-us-soccer-national-team-hispanic-player-development-sueno-alianza


----------



## INFAMEE (Jan 17, 2018)

, “If we got that money sitting in the bank, we’ve got to look at the clubs that are producing national team players and say you know what? Can we get you guys to get into the inner city? *If we don’t change we’re going to keep producing the same country-club type of players who fold when you push them.”*


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 17, 2018)

Money is clearly the biggest factor but following closely behind is Culture and Attitude.  Even when these big clubs try to come into the inner city or the Latino neighborhoods, they don't have anyone on their own payroll that can relate their target audience. Imagine that I raise my kids to be talented, skillful, intelligent players and some puto from some big fancy club, who can't even juggle a ball, begins telling me that he can take my kids to the promise land and I will only have to pay a little more than it costs me to feed my family for an entire year. The only thing that comes to my mind, is can I beat the living sh*t out of this guy before he makes it back to his car.  These communities can't relate to a guy telling them that they have to pay thousands of dollars to do the same thing that they are already doing for free.  They already resent the big clubs that come in and lock up the fields for top dollar so that they have to practice on whatever patch of grass they can find.  The problems are deep and all the money that the suburbanites throw at the sport just makes it worse.


----------



## jojosoccer (Jan 20, 2018)

Gonzalez will fit right in to the Mexico Prima Dona attitude. They are hacks and he will regret his move. He'll probably fade out and never make it to his full potential. 
Enjoy living in Mexico!


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Gonzalez will fit right in to the Mexico Prima Dona attitude. They are hacks and he will regret his move. He'll probably fade out and never make it to his full potential.
> Enjoy living in Mexico!


Mexico is going to the WC.  USA isn't.


----------



## jojosoccer (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes
I'm aware of that. Did he already make the Mexico WC roster?


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 20, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Gonzalez will fit right in to the Mexico Prima Dona attitude. They are hacks and he will regret his move. He'll probably fade out and never make it to his full potential.
> Enjoy living in Mexico!


You may be right, but my understanding is his parents were from Mexico, so he isn't eligible to transfer to Germany, England or Spain, thus his best option was Mexico. It could be worse, he could have been stuck on the sh*tty a$$ USA team.


----------

